
South African bank to replace 12m cards after employees stole master key - orangepanda
https://www.zdnet.com/article/south-african-bank-to-replace-12m-cards-after-employees-stole-master-key/
======
nBATzgA
This article about master keys, which also features the MasterCard [tm] logo,
is written by the same journalist who called skeptics "detractors" in the git
master affair.

~~~
ryanlol
“journalist” [https://www.zdnet.com/article/unsecured-mongodb-databases-
ex...](https://www.zdnet.com/article/unsecured-mongodb-databases-expose-
kremlins-backdoor-into-russian-businesses/)

------
rubatuga
“Main” key

~~~
tobyhinloopen
I laughed

------
tibbydudeza
Way back when I worked at a bank we stored the TMK for the ATM's in the clear
in Cobol source ... needless to say after an audit finding from Visa we soon
got a HSM.

------
cybert00th
Disclaimer: I'm a South African living in the UK and yes, I know I'm
generalising - excessively.

Jolly Sarf Africans! Light-fingered larcenists - can't leave them alone with
anything these days! ;-)

